# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Giúp đỡ dùng dao

## solero

Anh bạn đi đồng nát nhặt cho hộp dao mà không biết là thể loại này là dao gì và để cắt gọt món gì ạ?

----------


## nhatson

cụ lôi vài miếng fit thủy tinh, fit carbon ra cắt thử xem sao  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

Dao này đường kính chắc là 3.175 , chuyên phay mạch in , loại này cứng hơn mấy con hợp kim ăn kim loại luôn nhưng bù lại dễ gãy , tốc độ cắt càng cao thì càng tốt ... mấy con spindle cho PCB toàn 60.000 rpm trở lên, hồi trước có mấy con airbearing lên đến 110.000 rpm.

---- Bác Nhat Son nói đúng đó, mấy con này ăn phip thủy tinh hay tấm sợi carbon mới phê , mấy dao khác chạy 1 phát mòn tròn đầu liền

----------


## duonghoang

Bác nhặt ở chỗ nào vậy bác, em quá ngó với  :Smile:

----------


## kametoco

các a cho e hỏi dùng dao V (hay dùng để khắc gỗ) khắc lên mica có đc k

----------


## biết tuốt

> các a cho e hỏi dùng dao V (hay dùng để khắc gỗ) khắc lên mica có đc k


KHẮC mi ca thì cho tốc độ chậm thôi em để F =80hz  , không nó chảy , có 2 loại mi ca , đài loa và tàu , mia ca đài loan khắc sướng hơn

----------


## solero

Cám ơn các bác. Vậy đống dao này chắc cũng ít việc rồi. 
Để em hỏi lại anh bạn xem nhặt ở đâu bác nhé.


PS: Em thắc mắc 1 chỗ là tại sao rãnh của con dao này lại ngược? Vậy phoi nó thoát đi đâu ạ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cám ơn các bác. Vậy đống dao này chắc cũng ít việc rồi. 
> Để em hỏi lại anh bạn xem nhặt ở đâu bác nhé.
> 
> 
> PS: Em thắc mắc 1 chỗ là tại sao rãnh của con dao này lại ngược? Vậy phoi nó thoát đi đâu ạ?


 Cái hay là ở chỗ bác "nhặt được"  :Big Grin: 
 Nếu bác không dùng đến để lại cho mình nhé. Mình dùng để phay mạch in. 
 Cảm ơn bác trước!

----------


## solero

Bác đi SG về chưa mà đã bàn chuyện dao với rựa?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

tớ về được một tuần rồi, đi có mấy ngày thôi mà...
 Nếu bạn ít dùng đến thì để lại cho mình nhé.

 Bùng binh trước cổng chợ Bên Thành đây:

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu biết giá trị mấy con này giá rất cao , còn không biết thì đôi lúc 1 hộp từ 30-50k 1 hộp thôi, do phoi mấy loại vật liệu đó nó nát vụn à , chắc không anh hưởng đến rãnh xoắn , còn tại sao thì em không biết, có khi nào nó quay ngược dành cho máy mài không ta ? mà em lộn cổ lại nhìn cái hình thì thấy đúng chiều xoắn mà bác Long.


       @kametoko , nếu mua nhựa mà phía dưới tờ giấy có ghi chữ Mica hay có hình con ngựa ( fusheng ) thì là loại mica tốt , phay 200hz hay 250hz cũnh không chảy đâu. Đừng ham loại giá rẻ dính chưởng mấy anh TQ thì toi.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

@solero : Rãnh con dao ngược là đúng, vì khi khoan và phay phoi nó chui xuống dưới. phía dưới tấm mạch in có cái ống hút bụi. vì vậy máy của Sayaka không cần các tấm chắn bụi cho trục vít và các thanh trượt mà vẫn luôn sạch. cái ống hút của nó đường kính khoảng 20 cm, và hiện tại tớ đang sở hữu một em như vậy!

----------


## CKD

Dao me ngược là dao chuyên dùng cho cắt đồ mỏng đó bác.
Gần đây thì dao cắt đồ dày cũng đã có dao me ngược. Nó có một số ưu điểm như tăng độ chính xác khi gia công. Vì khi đó nó nén phôi xuống mặt bàn.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Bias

loại này là mũi đuôi cá , fishtail ; còn một loại nữa là drill point . Tùy theo yêu cầu mà vật liệu thừa văng lên hay ép xuống mặt phôi .

----------


## Bias

Loại này là mũi fishtail , ngược lại thì có mũi drill point . Đều xẻ rãnh được .

----------


## Bias

dao này mũi fishtail (đuôi cá ), cũng loại này còn có mũi drill point (mũi khoan) . Phôi dư bay lên hay bay xuống là do chiều xoáy của mũi , hãng gọi là xoay tay phải (right hand ) hoặc trái (left hand) .

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------

